# Therapist wants to tape sessions



## OrangeBlossom (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi. I know I'm not an active member on here, so starting a thread may be frowned upon, but I'm struggling with something and I don't know where else to turn.

My therapist, who I have been seeing for just over a year, has recently asked me if it would be okay to start recording sessions with a video recorder. This would be for every session. I'm not sure how to feel about it. My initial reaction was definitely not, but I know that I need to do things that make me uncomfortable if I want therapy to work. She gave me some information about it which came across as quite manipulative - that refusing to have the sessions recorded was encouraging irresponsible clinical practice - and I'm feeling really angry about that. I don't know whether my discomfort is general discomfort with therapy or whether I should find another therapist. My instincts are telling me to run, but they also tell me to run from people who are just being friendly, so I don't know if I can trust them. I would really appreciate any input/insight that anyone might have.


----------



## pollutedessence (Aug 18, 2014)

Oh god. That sounds awful. I hate cameras. I think that's an awesome idea to step out of your comfort zone though-much respect!!! You could try it just for one and let them know if you're too uncomfortable.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

My therapists never pressured me to agree to recordings. It was always a simple yes or no. Something most of my therapist have told me is, if I did not feel comfortable with them for any reason, I could change therapists. That is completely normal. So, if you don't feel comfortable, go ahead and find a new therapist. I think in this case it may be your instinct telling you to run and it's not just coming from irrational fear. If you end up changing therapists too many times then maybe it is something else. If this is your first therapist, I think you should continue to find one you'd feel comfortable around.


----------



## OrangeBlossom (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for the responses.

Lily - This isn't my first therapist. I've had a few over the years and stopped seeing most of them because they were school counsellors or I could only get them for a limited time on the NHS. One I stopped seeing because she cried quite a few times. My current therapist is the first one I have stuck with for longer than a few months. She stresses the importance of the therapeutic relationship frequently, but I find her so cold/flat that it's a real struggle to trust her. I don't know whether I would have the same problems with anyone I saw, as I do have major trust issues. What made me most concerned about taping sessions, after the initial horror, is the way that the information sheet is written. I have asked a few family members what they think of it, and they all said they thought it sounds manipulative. I suppose I'll just have to talk it over with her and think about it some more.


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

OrangeBlossom said:


> Hi. I know I'm not an active member on here, so starting a thread may be frowned upon, but I'm struggling with something and I don't know where else to turn.
> 
> My therapist, who I have been seeing for just over a year, has recently asked me if it would be okay to start recording sessions with a video recorder. This would be for every session. I'm not sure how to feel about it. My initial reaction was definitely not, but I know that I need to do things that make me uncomfortable if I want therapy to work. She gave me some information about it which came across as quite manipulative - that refusing to have the sessions recorded was encouraging irresponsible clinical practice - and I'm feeling really angry about that. I don't know whether my discomfort is general discomfort with therapy or whether I should find another therapist. My instincts are telling me to run, but they also tell me to run from people who are just being friendly, so I don't know if I can trust them. I would really appreciate any input/insight that anyone might have.


I hate cameras too, but I don't believe what your therapist is saying is manipulative. It's true what she said about the irresponsible clinical practices thing. That is a real issue. 
Honestly I'd give her a chance from what you say it sounds like she's very professional and takes her job and the quality of her work seriously. Which is good. 
And I don't like being recorded either, but at the same time it does help protect both you and the therapist. 
I'd give her a chance and try your best to get used to it.


----------



## OddBird (Nov 7, 2013)

I've had the same therapist for over 5 years now, and she's never once asked to record my sessions. I didn't even know that recording sessions is something that some therapists do.

Since even your family members think that the whole thing sounds manipulative, your instinct to run definitely seems to be justified. There must be a therapist out there who would be a better fit for you.


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

Recording therapy can be used in some cases when treating SAD. If you are afraid that people can tell you're nervous, or that they notice your physical symptoms, the therapist can record you being nervous and then show the recording to you. When you actually see yourself being anxious you realize that your anxiety is not as noticeable from the outside as you thought.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

First of all, you do not need to do things that make you feel uncomfortable in order to get better, exactly the opposite, you need positive experiences in order to regain trust in people.

Secondly, tell her exactly what you wrote here, tell her that you dont like her manipulative behaviour, and that it makes you want to hide, you are not there in order to suffer. Exactly the opposite, tell her that it pissed you off and that you trust her less now,

Thirdly, recording can be actually not that bad of an idea, BUT, if you are not ready for it then you are not ready for it. If i was you i would have said no.


----------



## OrangeBlossom (Mar 2, 2009)

Just an update: I told my therapist the problems I had with the information sheet and she generally agreed with me about how it sounded and will be changing it for future clients. I am still considering being recorded at some point, but as I'm too uncomfortable with it at the moment I have not agreed to it and she is accepting of that.


----------



## AnxietyOrange (Aug 16, 2014)

I would say "no." There is no reason your therapist needs to tape you.


----------



## Dylan2 (Jun 3, 2012)

Morpheus said:


> Recording therapy can be used in some cases when treating SAD. If you are afraid that people can tell you're nervous, or that they notice your physical symptoms, the therapist can record you being nervous and then show the recording to you. When you actually see yourself being anxious you realize that your anxiety is not as noticeable from the outside as you thought.


If this is why she wants to record you, it sounds like a good idea.


----------



## felina (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi OrangeBlossom! I understand feeling uncomfortable! I had to sign a consent form to be recorded when I started seeing my therapist. The clinic I go to is part of a university hospital system and many of the practitioners are graduate/PhD students/interns. Their supervisors are the only ones with access to the recordings -- they're reviewed as part of their training. It's more of a professional development thing than anything having to do with me. Still, I wasn't thrilled. Then I figured what the heck, as long as I don't have to sit down and watch the tapes myself (now THAT I don't want!), what do I really care! Good luck sorting out what's best for you here.


----------

